# Welchen Anbieter Empfiehlt Ihr



## I3lazzer (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wie ihr schon an der überschrift seht will ich mir ein neuen Laptop zulegen nur weiss ich nicht wo.

zur Auswahl stehen: One.de  Alienware  Schenker  Deviltech ( falls ihr noch Abieter habt bitte ergänzen !)

meine Persöhnlich Reihenfoolge ist: Platz 1 Schenker Platz 2 Deviltech Platz 3 One.de Platz 4 Alienware.

ich Selber habe bereits einen Laptop von Alienware und bin eben sehr enttäuscht deswegen ist auch Alienware auch Platz 4.

zu meinen wünschen: im Prinzip soll der Laptop nur zum Zocken hinhalten, ab und an eben noch paar schreibsachen für die Arbeit und vielleicht noch eben um aufzunehmen/Streamen 

aber hauptsächlich zum Zocken, ohne Grafikprobleme/beschwerden oder 2 stunden mit dem Support zu reden !

meine Preis vorstellungen sind zwischen 700-1200€ kann auch vom Preis abweichen denn was ich gehlernt hab Qualität ist ein wichtiger Punkt !

Ich selber bin nicht unbedingt der High End Mensch d.h. es soll bei mir einfach laufen können am besten Mittel/hoch momentan spiele ich World of Warcraft/League of Legends beschaffe mir aber auch gerne die neusten spiele um sie durchzuspielen.

P.S. Persöhnliche erfahrungen GERNE ERWÜNSCHT!!! je mehr ihr mir über einen Hersteller berichten könnt umso besser


----------



## Dartwurst (30. Mai 2012)

Willkommen Neuling. Wenn mir so gar nichts einfällt greife ich auf die von den Redakteuren der PCGH Produkte zurück. Die sind wohl nicht teurer als Alienware oder Schenker. Und es sind vernünftige Komponenten verbaut. Von Menschen die Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## stadler5 (31. Mai 2012)

Es gibt auch noch Hawkforce sind gut.


----------



## KastenBier (31. Mai 2012)

Lenovo baut gute Laptops, auch im High End Segment.


Edit: Vergesst es, ich sehe gerade es geht um Anbieter nicht um Marken.
Ich würde mir allerdings nichtmal im Traum ein Notebook von diesen sogenannten "Premiumanbietern" zulegen. Zahlste doch meistens eh nur drauf.


----------



## I3lazzer (31. Mai 2012)

Ja es tut mir leid, es sind die einzigen anbieter die ich kenne die es erlauben einen laptop zu konfigurieren.

Was mein EINZIGER kritik punkt ist in dem ich sehr Pingelig bin ist eben die Konfiguration, ich möchte nein ich bevorzuge es wenn ich es selber entscheiden kann was rein soll.
Deswegen würde ich gerne bestimmte anbieter hören ich selbe bin neu in dem Forum und wenn mir einer den weg weisen könnte bzw einen Link posten könnte was PCGH 100% unterstützt eigt es mir bitte sofort.


Ich habe auch mich ein bisshen über Hawkforce erkundet und es gibt komischerweise nur Positives Feedback, ich bin was es in sachen Hardware geht ein bisshen unerfahrne und warum kostet der 2000€ laptop  obwohl da eine GTX 580M drinne ist während beim 1300€ version eine GT 675M drinne ist. Sollte nicht der 1300€ besser sein ? 

Und ich würde es SEHR wirklich SEHR bevorzugen wenn mir am Tag der Entscheidung einer beistehen würde sei es telefonisch oder per Teamspeak weil ich habe keinen persöhnlichen Ansprechpartner für so etwas


----------



## I3lazzer (1. Juni 2012)

keine weiteren antworten auf den thread ?


----------



## MISTRAX (1. Juni 2012)

Eine kurze Frage, welches Alienware hast du und würdest du es verkaufen ?


----------



## MISTRAX (1. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege nämlich mir eins zu kaufen ^^


----------



## I3lazzer (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen ALienware m17x und naja ich kann es dir kaum raten ich habe in meinen 3 Jahren es mindestens 6x zurück gegeben die 1. grafikkarte ging SOFORT nach der Garantie kaputt und die zweite nach einem jahr und ich habe mindestens von den 3000€ 1000€ NUR WIRKLICH NUR für den Namen gezahlt und ich bereue es sehr, und ja für paar euro würd ich ihn dir geben nur was willst du mit so nem kaputen ding ?


----------



## MISTRAX (1. Juni 2012)

Was hast du denn für eine Konfiguration ?  und was ist denn alles kaputt ?


----------



## jo214 (1. Juni 2012)

die laptops von asus sollte man auch nicht ausser acht lassen. die bauen auch gute gaminglaptops


----------



## qwerqwer99 (2. Juni 2012)

I3lazzer schrieb:


> warum kostet der 2000€ laptop  obwohl da eine GTX 580M drinne ist während beim 1300€ version eine GT 675M drinne ist. Sollte nicht der 1300€ besser sein ?


Die 600ter ist etwas neuer, aber auf gleichem Leistungsniveau (beide Fermi Generation). -> Liste GPU, GTX 675M


----------



## I3lazzer (2. Juni 2012)

Also meine 3 Top Favoriten sind:

Platz 1:  HawkForce - HawkForce Gemini:15 GEMINI:15 16   Contra: Zwar 2 Festplatten aber die Grafikkarte ist etwas schwächer als bei Platz 2

Platz 2: HawkForce - HawkForce Dragon P150HM DragonP150HM 1  Contra: Ich kann nur 1 Festplatte einbauen und ich würde aber gerne 2 haben eine 64 SSD für Windows

Platz 3: DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Devil 6700 # Contra: Der Prozessor ist etwas schwach und ich habe nicht viele Positive sachen über Deviltech gelesen


Was könnt ihr mir sagen welcher dieser 3 Der Empfohlene sein sollte oder wer einfach ganz klar euer favorit ist , denn am 15.06 würde ich gerne langsam anfangen die Bestellung abzugeben^^


----------



## qwerqwer99 (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn du zwei Festplatten willst, dann gibt es nur wenige NB: Ich suche selber -> klick oder hier 

Es gibt da zum Beispiel im 15" Format: 
- Schenker XMG A502
- One M56-2N
- HawkForce GEMINI:15
- MEDION ERAZER X6821
- Samsung Serie 7 Chronos ??


----------



## I3lazzer (2. Juni 2012)

Nattürlich hätte ich lieber eine gute grafikkarte aber ich hätte gerne die auswahl eine 64GB SSD einbauen zu können damit windows schneller ist



ich hätte noch die frage was genau eine HDD festplatte ausmacht


----------



## Gast12307 (3. Juni 2012)

ich würde nochmal die Medion Erazer Serie in den Ring lassen, du kannst zwar fast nichts konfigurieren, aber die HW ist ca. wie bei den Asusgeräten oder besser  das P/L ist natürlich der Hammer bei den Geräten  Designtechnisch an die Alienwares und Asusteile angelehnt 

Ich persöhnlich hab einen Alienware m17x r3 mit GTX 580m, schnell ist das NB schon, verdammt teuer und blöderweise lößt sich bei der Chassis langsam die linke Seite... :/ insgesamt ein gutes Teil, aber einmal Alienware reicht mir irgendwie, umso länger man das Gerät hat umso verarschter fühlt man sich, die Power bleibt zwar, aber ich seh das Geld im Abfluss verschwinden. Aber das Design ist für ein Gamerlaptop sehr geil (Tarnkappenbomberstyle wie Asus aber eXtremer), somit hat sich der Aufpreis gelohnt  Wenn ich mal öfters als alle 6 Wochen zu Hause sein würde, hätte ich einen normalen Tower zu Hause rumstehen


----------



## MISTRAX (3. Juni 2012)

alfi hartkor würdest du mir eher empfehlen ein Alienware zu kaufen oder doch lieber ein NB von einem anderen Hersteller zu kaufen ?


----------



## I3lazzer (3. Juni 2012)

mach das nicht Mistrax es ist wirklich bei mir 1 zu 1 so wie es alfi beschrieben hat mit seinem alienware !
voralem er ist verdammt laut und die grafikkarte ist unter der tastatur angelehnt was deine linke hat bzw die WSAD köpfe sehr schnell zum glühen bringt


----------



## MISTRAX (3. Juni 2012)

Ok dann werde ich das mit dem alienware wohl sein lassen...


----------



## I3lazzer (3. Juni 2012)

ist es möglich das mir einer hier schreiben kann was eine mSATA genau kann und dient ? und ist es möglich das ein freiwilliger sich meldet und sich mit mir ein notebook zusammensetzen kann ?


----------



## qwerqwer99 (3. Juni 2012)

mSATA (mini-SATA) SSDs sind extrem kleine Steckkarten die eigentlich PCIexpress Karten sind^^
Sie sind genauso schnell wie ihre normal SSD Pendants, jedoch können sie nur mit 3 Gb/s (SATA II) angebunden werden. Es gibt beispielsweise auch die beliebte Crucial M4 als mSATA Version. 
Ein Standard mit der SATA III Geschwindigkeit (6Gb/s) soll kommen, dauert aber noch eine nicht abzuschätzende lange Zeit. 

Ich suche selbst nach einem NB mit HDD und SSD ->


----------



## I3lazzer (4. Juni 2012)

so nun steht es fest nach tagelangem suchen habe ich mich für dieses modell entschieden:  

HawkForce - LUNA P150EM 9

ich weiss es gibt billigere aber dort fand ich einige makel in meinen Augen ist der Luna ziemlich ausgeglichen und für so eine gute Grafikkarte zahle ich gerne ein bisshen dazu.

es gibt 11 punkte zu konfigurieren und die möchte ich euch nun demonstrieren wie er für MICH PERFEKT sein würde.

1. Bleibt

2. ATI

3. i7 3610QM  (

4. 8GB (2x4)

5. DVD (denn ich brauche eigentlich kein laufwerk)

6. 60GB MSATA (ich konnte nicht viel darüber in Erfahrung bringen aber wenn ich auf der Msata Windows installieren kann ist es meine wahl ansonsten keine MSATA)

7. Die vorgegebene festplatte ( falls ich mehr über die MSata in erfahrung bringen kann die 500GB/4GB SSD Hybrid festplatte)

8. Das vorgebene W-Lan

9. Windows Home Premium.

10. 36 Monate

11. 2 Jahre (FALLS ihr es empfehlen könnt, UND ich nehme 2 jahre weil im 1 jahr keine schäden entstehen höhö )

Das ist meine Konfiguration und es entspricht meinem Budge auch wenn es ein bisshen drüber ist was sagt ihr dazu ?


Für Meine freundin habe ich den hier geplant:

HawkForce - HawkForce Gemini:15 GEMINI:15 16

Ich lasse Im prinzip alles nur ändere ich:

1. Mehr arbeitsspeicher 2x4 GB

2. Ich würde die 500GB Hybridfestplatte nehmen

und das wärs


Über Kritik würde ich mich Stark freuen

und ICH würde mich über die ANTWORT der MSATA freuen vlt von qwerqwer bzw eines hilfreichem Link ( eine detaillierte funktion der MSATA


----------



## qwerqwer99 (4. Juni 2012)

I3lazzer schrieb:


> und ICH würde mich über die ANTWORT der MSATA freuen vlt von qwerqwer bzw eines hilfreichem Link ( eine detaillierte funktion der MSATA


Wenn dir der Link zum Artikel von Tom's Hardware nicht reicht, dann schau mal bei google oder wiki vorbei. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## I3lazzer (4. Juni 2012)

doch es reicht mir NUR hab ich die frage dient die MSATA ausschließlich für das betriebssystem oder werden da einfach nur zweischenspeicherungen abgelagert wie bei der hybrid festplatte.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (4. Juni 2012)

mSATA ist eine Schnittstelle wie USB, SATA, PCI, ...

Nun gibt es SSDs mit der mSATA Schnittstelle in verschiedenen Größen. Genau wie normale SSDs mit SATA II oder SATA III Anbindung ist die Anwendungsmöglichkeit von der Größe der SSD abhängig. Die kleinen Festplatten (unter 32GB) werden bei Intel oft als Caching Festplatte genutzt und machen das Selbe wie eine Hybridfestplatte (Kombination aus HDD und fest verbauten Flashspeicher). Hier werden automatisch die oft genutzten Dateien und Programme registriert und auf die schnelle SSD gespeichert. Der Anwender merkt nichts davon, außer das Programme die er häufig nutzt schnelle starten. Will man noch mehr Speed oder selber entscheiden was gemacht werden soll braucht man eine SSD mit min. 64GB. Denn diese Größe reicht aus um das Betriebssystem zu speichern. Denn dieses wird unbestritten am häufigsten gestartet und braucht immer lange bis es geladen ist. Hat man große Programme, wie beispielsweise Spiele, und will das auch diese schnelle geladen werden (auch Spielstände), dann reichen die 60GB sehr schnell nicht mehr und man sollte besser eine SSD mit 128GB kaufen (ca. 100€). Alles was noch größer ist ist reiner Luxus (aus meiner Sicht). 

Ob also die normale 2,5" SSD Festplatte mit Gehäuse und SATA Stecker oder SSD-Steckkarte mit mSATA Anschluss ist dem Betriebssystem total egal. Die Größe ist entscheidend. 

Der Vorteil der mSATA Steckkarten ist, dass sie extrem klein sind und dabei genauso schnell. Aber der Datentransfer muss durch den mSATA Anschluss der der vergangenen SATA Generation, also SATA II, entspricht. Und dies kann aktuell sehr schnelle SSDs leicht ausbremsen. Allerdings ist meiner Meinung dieser Nachteil verkraftbar, wenn man dafür eine zweite Festplatte in ein Notebook einbauen kann in die sonst keine rein passen würde. 

Ich hoffe ich habe deine Frage jetzt richtig verstanden und auch beantworten können.


----------



## I3lazzer (4. Juni 2012)

ja hast du qwerqwer  meine letzte frage wäre was würdest du vorschlagen eine normale HDD festplatte und eine Msata oder eine hybrid UND eine mSATA ? was würdest du machen


----------



## qwerqwer99 (4. Juni 2012)

Das ist einfach wenn man das Geld hat eine HDD und eine SSD. 

Wenn man Geld sparen will nur die HDD oder Hybrid. 
Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung weil ich von dem Hybridprinzip nicht überzeugt bin. Lies am besten selber die Tests und entscheide dich dann für oder gegen die spezielle Hybridversion, bzw. mache es vom Preisunterschied und falls für dich wichtig vom Stromverbrauch und/oder Geräuschemissionen abhängig.


----------



## I3lazzer (5. Juni 2012)

ja das lass ich mir nochmal durch den kopf gehen, naja wiedem auch sei ich hoffe jemand bzw qwerqwer kann nochmal meine settings für diesen laptop durch den kopf gehen bzw für die 2 laptops und mir ein feedback hinterlassen.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (6. Juni 2012)

Naja das sind zwei sehr Leistungsstarke Laptops. Solche Boliden habe ich noch nie gehabt^^ Du kennst ja selbst die alternativen Custom Designer ala One, Schneker. Und auch ASUS und MSI Notebooks wirst du dir angeschaut haben. Wenn du bereit bist für so viel Leistung zu zahlen, dann sind die Konfigurationen sicherlich das richtige. Ob du sie brauchst kannst nur du entscheiden. 
Testberichte des Luna wirst du vermutlich bereits gelesen haben. 
Ich würde mir bei einem so hochpreisigen NB eine 128GB SSD gönnen um auch Programme mit auf die Systemplatte installieren zu können. Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit den neuen NB. Du kannst ja mal nen Feedback/Testbericht zu den beiden Schreiben, damit es deinen Nachfolgern einfacher fällt sich für oder gegen sie zu entscheiden.


----------



## Gast12307 (14. Juni 2012)

I3lazzer schrieb:


> mach das nicht Mistrax es ist wirklich bei mir 1 zu 1 so wie es alfi beschrieben hat mit seinem alienware !
> voralem er ist verdammt laut und die grafikkarte ist unter der tastatur angelehnt was deine linke hat bzw die WSAD köpfe sehr schnell zum glühen bringt



da muss ich jetzt mal was klarstellen, die von mir beschriebenen Phänomenen stimmen, jedoch sitzt die Graka rechts und die CPU links unter der Tastatur, welche selbst beim Gaming schön kühl bleibt  Noch ein Vorteil des Alienwarelüftungssystems: man kann den Föhn in Rente schicken^^ einfach Benchmark laufen lassen und Laptop an dem Kopf halten


----------

